# Zimmerman Trial is this Year’s Duke Lacrosse Case



## nechaev (Nov 10, 2012)

Another perspective on the case from Ann Coulter. IMHO, an interesting read. :!:

Zimmerman Trial is this Year's Duke Lacrosse Case | Human Events


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

That is a pretty good comparison; even has some of the same silly players (Sharpton, Jackson, etc)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not really the same but the issues are.
It seems no white never commit crimes it is always white mans fault. If you don;t agree we will burn the city down.
Maybe it is time we start rioting in the streets when a non black is charged with a crime.
But that won't happen we are not a protected class. The judge went out of her way to hinder Zimmerman's defense .
Just like OJ the let him off because the jury did not care all they wanted to do was avoid the riots.
This 6 will convict him to avoid them. Better one man burn than the city modern day justice.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

It will be interesting to see how the judge in this case fares in the next election.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

roy said:


> It will be interesting to see how the judge in this case fares in the next election.


I have suspicions she's not worried about the next election cuz she already has a deal with Holder. Just Sayin'...


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I was thinking along those lines myself.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Lookimg at the next federal district court judge


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Lookimg at the next federal district court judge


I'm not going to say your wrong but I hope so time will tell.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good article. It's really difficult to discuss issues like this without the other side playing the race card, and you in turn actually sounding like "it's all them *******". Neither response is appropriate, and that's why cases like this are so explosive.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I have suspicions she's not worried about the next election cuz she already has a deal with Holder. Just Sayin'...


Supreme Court Judge before 2016.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I think all the evidence (OK, most of the evidence) points to not guilty. It is either going to be not guilty or a hung jury.


----------

